# Pink Nose & Sneezy



## Sam&Elvis (Jun 10, 2014)

Hey everyone just asking for a little help please, my little guy seems absolutely fine but I'm just a worried mum, forgive me for my words of explaining, Elvis has rather pink nostrils then usual and has been very sneezy? Should I be worried?


----------



## Ftest (May 18, 2013)

I'm sorry I don't know about his nose or the sneezing,but I have to Say his expression looks like, "is there someone behind me?" just made me giggle. Hope he is ok.


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

It does look a wee bit irritated but I have no idea what you can do... Hope he feels better soon.


----------



## Sam&Elvis (Jun 10, 2014)

Tequilagirl said:


> It does look a wee bit irritated but I have no idea what you can do... Hope he feels better soon.



I don't think he is sick or anything, well I hope not. This afternoon he has been ok, his droppings have been abit watery and pooping a lot. That changes every day though Iv noticed. Maybe I'm just being a worry wort lol.


----------



## kan3288 (Jan 28, 2013)

I would just keep an eye on him. If he isn't losing weight or vomiting, then he's probably fine. Red/pink nares can accompany sickness, but sometimes they get like that when they're wet or when the bird clips his nare with a toenail (which then usually causes them to sneeze).


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Sometimes when they're preening they can inhale their own feather dust and this can make them sneeze.


----------



## Sam&Elvis (Jun 10, 2014)

Oh ok, he has been scratching and stuff a lot so maybe it's that. Can they get sick from us?


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Not unless it's a bacterial infection. The way it goes is complicated, but not from like a common cold or something. 

When Jaid was a youngster, he had an odd habit of picking his nose repeatedly and sneezing all at the same time. He grew out of it, but still has bad manners


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Are the sneezes wet or dry? Dry sneezes are usually okay. Wet sneezes could be a sign of a problem.

Also, tiels can't get anything that's viral from us- like the common cold but if it's something bacterial they could catch it.


----------



## Sam&Elvis (Jun 10, 2014)

Hey guys, I haven't logged on for a while, I just wanted to let you all no that I think he just had the sneezes this day. He is fine and there is no drama, thanks for all the tips and help


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Yay, that's great news


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

Sneezing is sort of not good.


----------

